# How much to offer for a house



## Ligman (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi
I have been living in Veneto for exactly 12 months in a rented house. I am seriously considering buying a house.
I have found exactly what I am looking for, a bungalow in a very nice residential area. The house is not built yet.
On the estate, there have been a good number of finished houses which have sold but there are also a two storey semi house and an apartment which are still unsold, since 2011.
The builder is looking for 250,000 € and the house will be completed in Dec 2013. He is looking for a 10% deposit. 

Any advice on, how much to offer, deposits etc would be appreciated ... we will also be taking legal advice from our English speaking lawyer
Thanks


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

it's a trickey one as prices have fallen or are flat. Many builders are keen to offload properties that have been built or in construction and are offering good discounts too. I do not know your area but have you looked on sites like Case e appartamenti in vendita ? Annunci immobiliari - Casa.it to check out local prices. Anything advertised is only the asking price... so open to negotiations.


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

as has been said above prices are either falling or static.. it is a buyers market.. make sure your builder is not looking to collect deposits to enable him to fund work because you might find he has a struggle to get enough money in to complete what he wants to do... i would say at this moment never agree to pay what they ask.. and be hard as regards bargaining.. there is no rule in my mind its a bit like poker.. and how good you are at bluffing you way to a solution on price that suits your pocket...


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 30, 2012)

italy said:


> as has been said above prices are either falling or static.. it is a buyers market.. make sure your builder is not looking to collect deposits to enable him to fund work because you might find he has a struggle to get enough money in to complete what he wants to do... i would say at this moment never agree to pay what they ask.. and be hard as regards bargaining.. there is no rule in my mind its a bit like poker.. and how good you are at bluffing you way to a solution on price that suits your pocket...


Yes that is a good idea. If the buider needs your money to make the site habitable ... forget it. However if the site exists already ... that is OK.

Think though. Do you want to live on a building site for x amount of years? The noise could actually drive you mad.


----------



## dr_italia (Dec 10, 2012)

So it's not a house... it's a promise of a house-in a country where you don't speak the language? sounds very dicey compared to something you can see and photograph..


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

Be extremely careful. I agree with Dillinger and dr italia.

I have many stories to tell about the deceit of Italians who exploit immigrants, even the 'stranieries' who speak Italian very well get the go around, and its becoming worse as austerity measures force Italians to either pay taxes and high interest or hang onto their properties.

We have found that giving a ridiculously low offer doesnt work, even if its closer to what we feel is a fair price, given the lack of heating, the leaks, the lack of privacy, the street noise. That is because quite often the houses they are selling were handed down to them or are in fact, ones that cost a lot to renovate or cost a lot to finish because the builders ran into some unforseen expense.

Do be careful.


----------



## Ligman (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, yes I have given up on the house which is just a beautiful drawing ... can't get a definite price or a completion date, they just need a 10% deposit to secure it... 
looking at something through an estate agent, which I can see and touch which is finished!
All the best


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 30, 2012)

You know ... that is a good idea. Right now there are many places ... just about everything it seems ... for sale.

Some are sellling for 40% less than asking. It is a great time for buyers ... not so good for sellers. Even Chianti will be discounting this year.


----------

